# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Enregistrer 1 dw sous Excel

## quiper

Bonjour,

je voudrais enregistrer 1 datawindow sous excel en gardant la mise en forme, les compute ... 
la fonction dw.saveas n'enregistre que le jeu de rsultat brut. Comment faire ?

----------


## shahin

Le code suivant est de Shekar Reddy (groupe anglophone powerobject)


```

```

----------


## quiper

Merci pour l'exemple,
j'ai essay comme indiqu ci-dessous. La partie saveas html fonctionne sans problme mais j'ai une erreur sur la ligne :     


> lole_doc.Application.DisplayAlerts = FALSE ;
> Name not found accessing external object property application at line 19 in clicked event


Pour info, ma datawindow remonte normment de lignes (6436 exactement)


```

```

----------

